# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Whats Your Dream Job?

## Jason

I've always wanted to be a psychologist or psychiatrist, but that's not likely to happen with my anxiety.

----------


## Denise

Why not? You'd actually be able to relate to your patients..

I want to grow my own food, power myself and never work again.

----------


## WintersTale

Dream job? Probably working as a professional musician, where I sell millions of records, get onto Rolling Stone and other magazines, get interviews from Ellen, etc.

The reason why it's a dream job is that, while I am semi-talented, I don't have the resources to be famous. I don't even have a record label or manager. It's much better to do what I'm doing as the main career, which is computer programming.

----------


## JustGaara

My dream job is to get paid to watch anime, TV shows, and play video games. Since that's not a real thing, my job-that-I-wouldn't-despise is data analyst for large research projects.

----------


## L

> I've always wanted to be a psychologist or psychiatrist, but that's not likely to happen with my anxiety.



Why not - I am training in mental health at the moment.

Dream job I think would be teaching children who need extra help in class or a biology teacher

----------


## JesusChild

My dream job was to be an actor, the reason why I didn't pursue it are long  but yeah I gave it up. If I wasn't going to be an actor I'd be a Journalist but I don't quite have the education to pursue that, but journalism is in my blood.  I don't think about dream jobs anymore I can't afford to as I have to focus on a job that pays the bills etc;

----------


## Anteros

A commissioned sculptor.

----------


## MrQuiet76

i think being a sports broadcaster would be fun

----------


## L

> Why not - I am training in mental health at the moment.
> 
> Dream job I think would be teaching children who need extra help in class or a biology teacher



Scrap that - I want to teach children how to look after their mental health

----------


## AussiePea

Lucky enough to be living it.  Design engineer in a top level motor racing team!

----------


## Koalafan

Comedy writer which Im currently trying to pursue!  ::):

----------


## Yossarian

I'm not sure. I used to think about writing/screenwriting, but I never did much more than thinking. I don't know what I'd say now.

----------


## Marleywhite

Ninja  :Ninja:

----------


## colleen

A house wife

----------


## onawheel

to not have a job. i don't like the concept of 'work', 'employment', 'slavery', 'voluntary imprisonment'.. however you want to sugarcoat it.

----------


## grimmnaux

My dream job is to be a movie director and a screenwriter. I'm still pursuing the dream  ::):

----------


## Hannahstrange

I have no idea what my dream job would be but I'd be happy with a job I liked and that gave me enough money for the things I truly needed in my life and allowed me to have enough time with my future children.

----------


## tangerine

My dream would be to work as a linguistic anthropologist and travel the world documenting rare languages. Now that would be sweet!

----------


## Hannahstrange

> My dream would be to work as a linguistic anthropologist and travel the world documenting rare languages. Now that would be sweet!



 That sounds freakin' amazing. That is something I would like to do if I had more interest in it but I do find it fascinating! I hope it comes true for you!

----------


## tangerine

> That sounds freakin' amazing. That is something I would like to do if I had more interest in it but I do find it fascinating! I hope it comes true for you!



Well thank you  ::):

----------


## WineKitty

When I was younger I would have said a writer.  Now my dream job would be to work in something I like.  Something like working at a national park, or an antique shop or a independent bookstore.  Of course, none of those jobs pay very well.  I would love to be able to something relaxing and interesting though.

----------


## huppypuppy

> Lucky enough to be living it.  Design engineer in a top level motor racing team!



Ya lucky bugger! Which team are you fortunate to be working for????

Well, I'd like to say I'm dreaming of becoming a marine scientist - but there's not many opportunities to do that where I live! I may have to settle with my current job as it helps pay the bills and keeps me travelling!

----------


## AussiePea

> Ya lucky bugger! Which team are you fortunate to be working for????
> 
> Well, I'd like to say I'm dreaming of becoming a marine scientist - but there's not many opportunities to do that where I live! I may have to settle with my current job as it helps pay the bills and keeps me travelling!



I work for dick Johnson racing in the v8 championship, has been an awesome opportunity and will hopefully continue to open doors. You shouldn't settle with your job, if you really want to do something there will be a way!

----------

